# XBOX 1 S / X disc drive and used games question



## dVeLoPe

I have recieved a copy of Forza 7 from gamefly and theirs a few scratchs and theirs like bubbly looking marks on it

it surely looks nothing like any of my games that i have had kept over the years my question is will it affect my drive?

i have a litearlly brand new xbox one s that I want to use to play forza 7 with but scared if it will damage anything


----------



## dVeLoPe

anyone? i can either return it andn wait for need for speed new release so i will get a guranteed first played copy or use this game


----------

